# JA' - "The Divine Avengers - A Four Lands Adventure Recruiting



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

The idea for this game came about three years ago and due to a variety of personal reasons etc, I never really got it off the ground. I found my notes and really became excited when I rediscovered my plans and operational outline. 

The premise is simple, this is going to be a very dark, very graphic very blood game..descriptions are going to be I hope at times on the edge and of the type to make the character pause and go "No he just did not go there".  It is going to involve a lot of dungeon crawling etc so it will be much more scripted than my usual style of game. Prepare to deal with vampires, ghosts, werewolves and a host of undead and demonic creatures.

Character Guidelines -  All players must play a male character with some connection to the church either as a priest, warrior or they need to somehow relate their character to the church. 

This will be a pathfinder setting but set in my Four Lands Realm. 
Abilities will start with a 20 point buy.
Character will start at 9th level
Starting gold will be 15000
Magic Items will be caped at 6000 in value  but you have 18000 to spend.
Starting time will be sometime in the first week of March , most likely march 5 or so.

Hope to hear from old players and new ones as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a character concept which I think would work in such a game, though I am kind of wary of going with another caster character (I currently play a wizard, an oracle, a cleric and a barbarian). 

I do not know much about the Four Lands though. Do you have a thread anywhere where I can read about " the Church " ?

In any case, what I was thinking is something like:

Male Human Paladin 2/Celestial Sorcerer 7, Lawful Good
Str 14 Dex 8 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 20


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure I have it on wiki...let me find the link


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Save me a spot in this one.  Is it just pathfinder material for character creation or are other 3.5 sources allowed?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmm i would say strictly pathfinder but if you have an intersting class that would mesh and could be transported over then I would entertain the motion for sure.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the rest of the non-derived stats down.

Male Human Paladin 2/Celestial Sorcerer 7, Lawful Good
Str 14 Dex 8 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 20
Traits Courageous, Sacred Touch
Skills Appraise 1, Diplomacy 4, Heal 1, K (Arcana) 6, K (Religion) 5, Sense Motive 4, Spellcraft 6, Use Magic Device 1
Feats Arcane Armour Mastery, Arcane Armour Training, Combat Casting, Defensive Combat Training, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Leadership, Reward of Life
Spells Known
3 - Fireball, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil
2 - Admonishing Ray, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, Shatter
1 - Ant Haul, Bless, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Shield, True Strike
0 - Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mage Hand, Mending

One thing I do not understand: You say we have 15000 gp to start, but then you say that though we have 6000 gp limit on magic item value, we have 18000 gp to spend.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

The 15k is for mundane items
The 18 k is for magic of which no one item may cost more than 6000 gp


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2012)

I do not suppose we can count magical enhancements and the armour they are applied to in seperate categories. For instance, I was looking at getting +1 mithral chainmail, which is about 4150 for the mithral chainmail and 1000 fo the +1. 

Also, I found the website myself: http://thefourlands.wikispaces.com/


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

kaodi
That is about 5100  that is under the 6000 limit so dooable


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of the magic item compendium, since  even a simple +2 weapon is outside of our spending limit. Particularly  its weapon/armor augment crystals and its item sets. It also has a huge  selection of lower cost  little items that can really brighten any  character's arsenal.

Just wondering, was there a reason we're starting with 13k less than standard pathfinder lvl 9 wealth? 33k is standard for lvl 8. pg 399

Will it be worth it to take any riding feats, or are we going to be dungeon crawling?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

Starting Wealth 

Yes there is a reason, you are attached to the church and not suppose to be wealthy. The second reason is that your going to be getting a ton of cash in the beginning to help equip yourself from the church


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

Magic

I really dont have an issue with them from the magic conpednum


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like I'm building a strait lvl 9 human fighter. Could I steal 1,500g from my magic side to buy non-magical adamantine full plate? (it costs 16,500g)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

That sounds reasonable


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

*character proposal*

In the original game, I played a battle sorcerer.  I'd like to play a LG Inquisitor in this game. I've been looking over the class, and I'm working on a character.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

Are we allowed to take the Leadership feat in this game? And if so, do we make our own cohorts (and possibly followers)?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2012)

Leadership - yes you can take it but it is going to have miminal impact on the game. any cohorts etc would strickely be in a supporting role and their usefullness very limited.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is what I have so far. 

[sblock=Sydrem Olmave, the Righteous Flame]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Paladin 2/Celestial Sorcerer 7
Level: 9
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: The Light[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14
DEX: 8
CON: 12
INT: 10
WIS: 14
CHA: 20[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [2d10+7d6=??] + 9 (CON) + 9 (misc) + 7 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) - 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 - 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +5 = +2 (Paladin) +3 (Sorcerer)
CMB: +7 = +2 (STR) + 5 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 2 (STR) - 1 (DEX) + 9 (BAB)
Fort: +14 = +5 (base) + 1 (CON) + 8 (misc)
Reflex: +9 = +2 (base) - 1 (DEX) + 8 (misc)
Will: +18 = +8 (base) + 2 (WILL) + 8 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Longsword(melee): +8 = +5 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to Any (Cha)
Bonus Feat
Skilled
Favoured Class: Sorcerer[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficiency With All Simple And Martial Weapons, With All Armour, And With Shield (Except Tower Shields)
Aura of Good
Celestial Bloodline
Celestial Resistances (Acid 5, Cold 5)
Detect Evil
Divine Grace
Heavenly Fire 9/day (1d4+3)
Lay On Hands 7/day (1d6+1 or 1d6+6)
Smite Evil 1/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Sorcerer Bonus 1st lvl- Eschew Materials
1st lvl- Combat Casting
Human 1st lvl- Toughness
3rd lvl- Reward of Life
5th lvl- Arcane Armour Training
7th lvl- Defencive Combat Training
Sorcerer Bloodline 7th lvl- Extend Spell
9th lvl- Arcane Armour Mastery


Traits:
a) Courageous
b) Sacred Touch[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 27 = [2 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 09 (LvL) + 09 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 09 
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-01 =  Acrobatics          -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Bluff               +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+13 =  Diplomacy           +06    +04   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+06 =  Disguise            +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-03 =  Escape Artist       -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
-03 =  Fly                 -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Heal                +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Intimidate          +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +06   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Know:Religion^      +00    +05   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =  Perform:_____       +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-03 =  Ride                -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+09 =  Sense Motive        +02    +04   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +00    +06   +3  +00        INT
-03 =  Stealth             -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+10 =  Use Magic Device^   +06    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells Known (CL 7th, DC 16 + Spell Level)
3 (5/day)- Fireball, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil
2 (8/day)- Admonishing Ray, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, Shatter
1 (8/day)- Ant Haul, Bless, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Shield, True Strike
0 (at will)- Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mage Hand, Mending[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Mithral Chainmail	  4150 gp 
Mithral Light Shield	  1009 gp
+1 Longsword		  2315 gp
Mithral Dagger		   502 gp
MW Cold Iron Dagger	   304 gp
Adamantine Warhammer	  3012 gp
Ring of Protection +1 	  2000 gp
Headband of Charisma +2	  4000 gp
Cloak of Protection +2    4000 gp
Muleback Cords		  1000 gp
Ring of Sustenance	  2500 gp
Mithral Holy Symbol	   525 gp
Ioun Torch		    75 gp
Handy Haversack		  2000 gp
 	

Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 173
medium- 346
heavy- 520[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 33
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 205
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Brown
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Kellish Knight of the Dawn [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2012)

*Karvin*

Karvin in an inquisitor of the light who uses a longbow and morningstar.  He has healing spells and is ready to hunt undead.  He needs HP and non-magical equipment.

removed older version of Karvin


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 1, 2012)

I am definitely interested but still haven't worked out a character concept.

I was going for the divine caster spot but Lou has taken care of that, so I'll have a look at the skill monkey; which I prefer anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

Ghost,, in this game a second divine spell caster is not a bad idea


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Magic
> 
> I really dont have an issue with them from the magic conpednum




There are some interesting items for fighting undead in the MC.  Can we spend our gold on them?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 2, 2012)

yes you man  looking to start  maybe thrusday or sat of next week anyone have a preference.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 2, 2012)

The sooner the better,  .


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 2, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Ghost,, in this game a second divine spell caster is not a bad idea




OK. Expect an Oracle of Life within a few days.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 2, 2012)

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] What are we doing about Hit Points?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm max hitpoints thru the first 6 levels..roll the rest..the church needs tanks


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

*Karvin*

HP levels 7-9 1d8 each

Latest version of Karvin attached.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 3, 2012)

Now with equipment!


[sblock=Sydrem Olmave, the Righteous Flame]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Paladin 2/Celestial Sorcerer 7
Level: 9
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: The Light[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14
DEX: 8
CON: 12
INT: 10
WIS: 14
CHA: 20[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 81 = [2d10+7d6=56] + 9 (CON) + 9 (misc) + 7 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) - 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 - 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +5 = +2 (Paladin) +3 (Sorcerer)
CMB: +7 = +2 (STR) + 5 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 2 (STR) - 1 (DEX) + 9 (BAB)
Fort: +14 = +5 (base) + 1 (CON) + 8 (misc)
Reflex: +9 = +2 (base) - 1 (DEX) + 8 (misc)
Will: +18 = +8 (base) + 2 (WILL) + 8 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
+1 Longsword(melee): +8 = +5 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to Any (Cha)
Bonus Feat
Skilled
Favoured Class: Sorcerer[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficiency With All Simple And Martial Weapons, With All Armour, And With Shield (Except Tower Shields)
Aura of Good
Celestial Bloodline
Celestial Resistances (Acid 5, Cold 5)
Detect Evil
Divine Grace
Heavenly Fire 9/day (1d4+3)
Lay On Hands 7/day (1d6+1 or 1d6+6)
Smite Evil 1/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Sorcerer Bonus 1st lvl- Eschew Materials
1st lvl- Combat Casting
Human 1st lvl- Toughness
3rd lvl- Reward of Life
5th lvl- Arcane Armour Training
7th lvl- Defencive Combat Training
Sorcerer Bloodline 7th lvl- Extend Spell
9th lvl- Arcane Armour Mastery


Traits:
a) Courageous
b) Sacred Touch[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 27 = [2 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 09 (LvL) + 09 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 09 
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-01 =  Acrobatics          -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Bluff               +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+13 =  Diplomacy           +06    +04   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+06 =  Disguise            +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-03 =  Escape Artist       -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
-03 =  Fly                 -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Heal                +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Intimidate          +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +06   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Know:Religion^      +00    +05   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =  Perform:_____       +06    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-03 =  Ride                -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+09 =  Sense Motive        +02    +04   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +00    +06   +3  +00        INT
-03 =  Stealth             -01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+10 =  Use Magic Device^   +06    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells Known (CL 7th, DC 16 + Spell Level)
3 (5/day)- Fireball, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil
2 (8/day)- Admonishing Ray, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, Shatter
1 (8/day)- Ant Haul, Bless, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Shield, True Strike
0 (at will)- Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mage Hand, Mending[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Mithral Chainmail	  4150 gp   20 lbs.
Mithral Light Shield	  1009 gp    3 lbs.
+1 Longsword		  2315 gp    4 lbs.
Mithral Dagger		   502 gp   .5 lbs.
MW Cold Iron Dagger	   304 gp    1 lb.
Adamantine Warhammer	  3012 gp    5 lbs.
Ring of Protection +1 	  2000 gp   
Headband of Charisma +2	  4000 gp    1 lb.
Cloak of Protection +2    4000 gp    1 lb.
Muleback Cords		  1000 gp  .25 lbs. 
Ring of Sustenance	  2500 gp
Mithral Holy Symbol	   525 gp   .5 lbs.
Ioun Torch		    75 gp
2 Wooden Stakes			     2 lbs.
Courtier's Outfit	    30 gp    N/A
Jewelery		    50 gp    1 lb. 
Handy Haversack		  2000 gp    5 lbs.
- Compass		    10 gp   .5 lbs.
- Spyglass		  1000 gp    1 lb.
- 4 Antitoxin		   200 gp   .2 lbs.
- 4 Antiplague		   200 gp   .2 lbs.
- 4 Alchemist's Fire	    80 gp    4 lbs.
- 4 Acid		    40 gp    4 lbs.	 
- 8 Holy Water		   200 gp    8 lbs.
- 8 Wolfsbane		     4 gp    6 lbs.
- 6 Wooden Stakes
- 4 Healy Myrrh		   100 gp   
- 4 Scent Cloak		    80 gp   .4 lbs.
- 4 Vermin Repellant	    20 gp   .2 lbs.
- 2 Bloodblock		    50 gp
- 2 Bodybalm		    50 gp
- Nushadir		    10 gp
- Troll Styptic		   100 gp
- Mithral Manacles	  1000 gp    2 lbs.
- 2 Courtier's Outfits      60 gp   12 lbs.
- Bedroll		    .1 gp    5 lbs.
- Winter Blanket 	    .5 gp    3 lbs.
- Crowbar		     2 gp    5 lbs.
- Earplugs		   .03 gp
- Flint & Steel		     1 gp
- Smoked Goggles	    10 gp
- Marked Cards		     1 gp    1 lb.
- Grappling Hook	     1 gp    4 lbs.
- 100 ft. Spider Silk Rope 200 gp    8 lbs.
- Hourglass		    25 gp    1 lb.
- Minuteglass		    20 gp   .5 lbs.
- Shaving Kit  		   1.5 gp   .5 lbs.
- Magnifyin Glass	   100 gp
- Area Map		    50 gp    2 lbs.
- Periscope 	 	    20 gp    4 lbs.
- 2 Sacks		    .2 gp    1 lb.

 	
Total weight carried: 46.25 lbs.
```
Treasure: 180 pp, 85 gp,  65 sp, 17 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 173
medium- 346
heavy- 520[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 33
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 205
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Brown
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Kellish Knight of the Dawn [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

*Party of*

So the PCs are:

Lou - "Karvin" human inquisitor 9
Kaodi - "Sydrem Olmave, the Righteous Flame" human Paladin 2/Celestial Sorcerer 7
ghostcat - oracle of light to come
Vertexx69 - human fighter 9 to come
??


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

So far that's it....no one else has shown an interest..

4 works


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2012)

[sblock=Battlescar]
	
	



```
Name: Olaf "Battlescar" Luminar
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Hero Points:[/B] 3

[B]Str:[/B] 19 +4 (16/+2R/+1L)             [B]Level:[/B] 9              [B]XP:[/B] 75,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (16/+1L)                 [B]BAB:[/B] +9/4             [B]HP:[/B] 95 (60+3d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (13)                     [B]CMB/CMD:[/B] +13/+26      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 6/-
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (13)                     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'            Spell Res: -
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (8)                      [B]Init:[/B] +5              Spell Save: -
[B]Cha:[/B] 07 -2 (7)                     [B] ACP:[/B] - 3              Spell Fail: -

                  [B] Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10   +1    +3     +0    +0   +1     =25
[B]Touch:[/B] 14                       [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                        [B] Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort: [/B]                     6    +1    +0    +7
[B]Ref: [/B]                      3    +3    +0    +6
[B]Will: [/B]                     3    -1    +2    +4
[B]
Weapon                          Attack             Damage[/B][B]*   Critical[/B]
Lg Sv Bastards X2     (+16) +14*/+9*/+13*/+8*    2d8+5[3]    17/20 X2
Lg LongBow                       +12/+7           2d6           X3
Stone Clubs X2              +12/+7/+12/+7         1d6+4

[B]*Bonus Damage:[/B]
Single Melee Attack +2d8 or +1d6
Single Ranged Attack +2d6
Melee vs Evil Outsiders +2d6
Melee vs Undead +1d6+1
Melee vs Incorporial Undead +2d6+1

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bravery: +2 will
Armored Defense (DR +3/-)
Armor Training: (+2)
Weapon Training: (+1 Heavy Blades)

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Exotic Weapon Proficiency-Bastard Sword
- Vital Strike (Bonus: Fighter1)
- Dodge (Bonus: Human)
- Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus: Fighter2)
3 Improved Buckler Defense
- Oversized Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus: Fighter4)
5 Master Craftsman
- Improved Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus: Fighter6)
7 Craft Magic Arms & Armor
- Improved Critical-Bastard Sword (Bonus: Fighter8) Retrained BF1
9 Craft Wondrous Items

[B]Traits:[/B]
Reactionary, +2 Initiative
Undead Slayer, +1 dmg vs undead

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36
Skills                   Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                 3     +3   +0     +10
Disable Device             9     +3   +2     +14
Climb                      1     +4   +3     +9
Craft (Armorer)            9     +1   +7     +17
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  1     +1   +3     +5
Knowledge (engineering)    1     +1   +3     +5
Perception                 9     -1   +0     +8
Ride                       1     +3   +3     +7
Survival                   1     -1   +3     +3
Swim                       1     +4   +3     +9

[B]Equipment:              Book Cost  Weight  My Cost[/B]

+1 Adamantine Full Plate  17,500g  50lbs   6,000g
- Blushine                 1,500g  --      1,500g
- Ghost Fighting Gauntlets 4,000g  --      4,000g
-- Gauntlet Locks X2          16g  --      16g

"Sacred Truth"
+1 Lg AS Bastard Sword     2,550g  12lbs   1,550g
- Sacred                   6,000g  --      3,000g
- Everbright               2,000g  --      2,000g

"Sacred Justice"
+1 Lg AS Bastard Sword     2,550g  12lbs   1,550g
- Sacred                   6,000g  --      3,000g
- Everbright               2,000g  --      2,000g

Ring of Arming             5,000g  --      5,000g
- Studded Leather Armor       25g  20lbs   25g
- Stone Clubs X2               --  06lbs   --
- Lg Longbow                 150g  06lbs   150g
- Lg Quiver
-- Lg Cold Iron Arrows X40     8g  12lbs   8g

Ioune Torch                   75g  --      32.5g
Strongarm Bracers          6,000g  10lbs   3,000g
Buckler                       15g  2.5lbs  15g

Backback                       2g  02lbs   2g
-Rations                      10g  10lbs   10g
-MW Artisan Tools             55g  05lbs   55g
-Bedroll                       1s  --      1s

Waterskin                      1g  04lbs   1g
Traveler's Outfit              1g  05lbs   1g

Belt pouch                     1g  01lbs   1g
-MW Thieves Tools            100g  02lbs   100g
-2g 4s

[B]Wishlist:[/B] (for rest of starting wealth, and future treasure drops)
Lesser Demolition Weapon Crystals (3,000g X2)
Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal (2,500g)
Dimension Stride Boots of the Light Step (10,500g)
Soulfire Armor Enchantment (+4)
Holy Weapon Enchantment (+2 X2)
Blueshine Armor Enhancement (+1,500g)
Necklace of Adaptation (9,000g)
Heavy Fortification, Darkwood Buckler +1(36,205g)
(+4) Large Composite Forcebow of Endless Arrows* +1 (22,900g)
* Think of the bow from the orginal D&D cartoon

Total Weight: 96 lbs

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             116    233    350    750    1,750

Age: 24
Height: 6'10"
Weight: 320lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond w/long Mustache
Skin: Tan w/crisscrossed scars
```
[sblock=Appearance] A giant of a young man, this blue-eyed, blond-haired warrior of the church is something to behold. His obviously heavy muscling is coated in a generous layer blubber,and this gives him an even more massive silhouette. His gaze seems touched by an innocence that should be belied by the deadly skill he possesses, yet there it is. His roughly hewn face has been the target of more than a few fists and weapons, leaving his nose permanently bent to the left and a mosaic of scars over his entire body. 

When traveling, this mountain of a man doesn't look like a lifelong soldier of the church. He can be seen wearing a midnight blue/black suit of gold-studded leather armor with matching bracers, quiver, gloves and boots. This ocean of dark color is offset against his creamy tan pants, belt, shirt and deeply hooded cloak. While in this attire he carries an 8ft longbow, his quiver bristling with 5ft long javelin sized arrows. From each hip hangs a slender, if crudely hewn, large stone club. And this ensemble is completed with an elegant, blue-black stained, darkwood buckler secured to the forearm of his off hand. 

But as soon as enemies begin to close in on him, Olaf shows his fighting face. thrusting his fists out to each side, Battlescar throws back his head bellowing some phrase in the hauntingly tremulous, and breathy celestial tongue. The supple, studded leather is replaced by an impressively engraved suit of black full plate that looks like it has been dipped in translucent, liquid sapphire. 

The helmet, nestled amongst the high neck-guards built into the scalloped pauldrons, is a work of art in and of itself. The lines of the draconic wings sweeping back from its sides, flow seamlessly down through the extended jawline, that is sculpted to emulate that of the blue dragon, complete with jutting lower teeth. The hinged visor is attached just above, and is bisected by, the prominent nasal horn and is fringed at the back with the 5 types of metal and 5 colors of glass representing the ten basic dragon types. It completes the top half of the draconic visage with heavily-spiked brow-ridges over the eye holes and triangular nostril ridges, snapping down into the lower jaw guard with overlapping side teeth.

His archer's apparatus and clubs now gone, in their place are a twined pair of 6-ft long by 7-inch wide silver bastard swords, locked into his adamantine gauntlets. 

V The tips of the blades flare out into the arc of an axehead instead of a point. 
====) vs ====>

Barely-glowing tiny-yellow glyphs pulse around the central blade-furrows, where the names of each are engraved in large celestial script as "Sacre-Veritas" and "Sacre-Aequitas". Dark charcoal-grey marbling and jagged veins of pearly opalescence seem to crawl down the lengths of these holy weapons, like lightning-stabbed storm clouds racing across a rain swollen sky.[/sblock][sblock=Personality]There has never been a fighter with less guile than Olaf. He is a simple boy who protects whoever the church tells him to protect. Being raised by the clergy the church has created a savant level talent, and a ferociously loyal weapon in Olaf. He likes pretty girls and shiny objects, even though they almost always lead him into traps, but he never seems to remember when the next lure is dangled in front of him. He also loves to tinker with and engrave useful items.[/sblock][sblock=Background]After his noble parents were slain in a border dispute, he was left to the church as a newborn. Olaf was raised to never question the church or its orders, handling everything from ruffians trying to loot the smallest country shrines, to being dispatched out to slay savage beasts preying on highborn noble parishioners. 

He was never given a traditional education by the church, aside from what he picked up at the master-at-arms' forge where he apprenticed, and so has little skill beyond his fighting prowess and abilities to shape metal and the objects made from it. Long were the nights when Battlescar could be seen working the white-hot star metal known as adamantine, into the various pieces that would years later become his own suit of magnificent black full plate. While spending his years at the smiths forge, he also became quite knowledgeable with the inner workings of devices and how to bypass their intended function. With these skills, naturally followed a growing awareness of his surroundings, as not paying attention at the forge could easily get you severely burned, or flipping a lever at the wrong moment could get your fingers broken or worse. Such was his faith and focus, that through his craft at the forge he began to be able to fashion his own sort of magic, even without the aid of spells or books.

As his martial skills began to become the stuff of legend, he was belted into "The Defenders of the Faith". Once in the order, he soon caught the notice of some of the same nobles he had been defending for years without so much as a simple thanks, and special missions began to follow. They were especially impressed with his ability to stretch the stipends and other resources he was allocated, with his unique ability to craft a wide variety of magical objects with nothing but his skill and determination.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2012)

My character is just a couple spaces above. Reply #29.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 4, 2012)

What are your feelings on the "Flaws" system from Unearthed Arcana pg. 91?

Should I build you an NPC skill monkey, Rogue9 J.? We might be in a sticky spot without some serious perception/disable device action. Unless our sorcerer is picking up an eternal wand of knock (4,420g)?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2012)

I seem to be falling behind, so here's what I have at the moment: A level 9 character without any equipment.

I am assuming that wands, scrolls, etc. can come out of the non-magical equipment funds.

[sblock="Elegida"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Oracle(9)
Level: 9
Experience: 75000
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages:  Common
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
DEX 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
CON 13 (+1) [base 13] {3 pts}
INT 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
WIS 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
CHA 20 (+5) [base 18] {10 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 69 = [(9d8) = 6*8 + <still to roll>] + 9 [Con] + 3 [Favoured Class Bonus] + 9 [Feat:Toughness]
AC: 11 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX]
Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +5 = +1 [DEX] +4 [Feat:Improved Initiative]
BAB: +6/+1
CMB: +8 = +2 (STR) +6 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 +2 (STR) +1 (DEX) +6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [DEX]
Will: +6 = +6 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
*Favored Class Bonus:*
- Bonus Hit Points (3x)
- Bonus Oracle Spell (6x)
Heart of the Wilderness[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Orisons
*Oracle's Curse:* Haunted
*Oracle's Mystery:* Life
*Revelations:*
Level 1: Channel
Level 3: Energy Body
Level 7: Life Link[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
Bouncing Spell
Extend Spell
Heighten Spell
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Toughness[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 36 = [4 (class) +0 (INT)] x 9 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 9 
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+15 =  Diplomacy              +05    +07   +3  +00       CHA
+07 =  Heal                   +00    +04   +3  +00       WIS
+05 =  Knowledge (Nature)^    +00    +02   +3  +00       INT
+05 =  Knowledge (Nobility)^  +00    +01   +3  +01       INT
+05 =  Knowledge (Planes)^    +00    +02   +3  +00       INT
+05 =  Knowledge (Religion)^  +00    +01   +3  +01       INT
+09 =  Perception             +00    +09   +0  +00       WIS
+04 =  Sense Motive           +00    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+14 =  Use Magic Device^      +05    +09   +0  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Total weight carried: 0 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 58lbs
Medium: 59 to 116lbs
Heavy: 117 to 175lbs
Maximum weight possible: 175 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 27
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tanned[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]The Child's problems started when she was very young. First it was little things; objects moving when no one was looking. This gradually increased until objects were flying across the room and doors were opening and closing on their own. At this stage, The Child's parents called in the parish priest, Father Lastivio, who eventually determined that the hauntings were caused by The Child. A rite of exorcism had not effect and the villagers, including The Child's parents, wanted him to burn as a witch. However Father Lastivio is a kindly man and so he did what the church always does in such situations, passed the problem on to his superiors. In this case the local bishop. The bishop's exorcism attempts where as unsuccessful as the priests and so The Child was sent to the “Church of the Light”, where the gods confirmed that he was one of the chosen ones.

The Child's name was changed to Elegida and he was put with the novice priests to learn the skills he needs as a chosen one. Meanwhile Elegido forgot his original name and disowned the family who wanted him dead.

As Elegida is not a priest he has never been ordained. Instead after his coming of age, he was assigned to a number of the church's orders. In each case, while his performance was exemplary, his independent nature meant that he just didn't fitted in. Thus was passed from order to order.

Finally, the church hierarchy assigned him to a special task force that they are putting together.
[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 4, 2012)

One thing ghost, your character needs to be male.

I think the mundane money pool is for items that the church is going to enchant once the game starts.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2012)

Vertexx69 said:


> One thing ghost, your character needs to be male.




Well Spotted.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Ver

Yes if you want to use item creations you can.
3.5..I understand your interst in the 3.5 feats  but this is basically a pathfinder game..I dont mind one or two but we need to stick as close to pathfinder as we can. The two large weapon one is fine  as per our discussion earlier. 
Flaws - I prefer to stay away from..
The mastworks rules were for a 3.5 game  lets not tamper with them in this one  sorry i should have been more spefic.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay changed my 3.5 feats, and created a bunch of the gear I had before for half the price. I've built my own Dwarven Plate, so I have over 8k in mundane cash left over. Can I use this cash to buy supplies for item creation, or were we supposed to be buying a boat?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2012)

lol you may do with it as you wish


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going back and forth on alignment, but probably going to stick with neutral good. I think I'm just about as prepared as I can be for "all manner of undead, vampires, werewolves and demons", without the rest of the cash starting cash. The swords came out costing me 5,550g each since I enchanted them myself  I did end up taking a 2nd 3.5 feat, but its just "Improved Buckler Defense" which lets me keep my shield bonus when attacking with my off hand weapon.

I remember PF having ghost touch oil somewhere, but can't find it now. +3 is an insane price for ghost touch armor. I mean how many times can you encounter ghosts in an adventuring career, 3-4 times max?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2012)

amazing how that works out is it not


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Found it, it's called Ghostblight but its from Comp. Adv. 100g for 3 rounds of ghost touch (not really worth it).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Haven't heard anything from Lou or Kaodi in a few days, are you guys still around?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I have just been waiting for JA to say he wants to get underway.

By the way, as you your advice: I gave Sydrem the stats I did so that he would have actually made a suitable paladin. A paladin requires a 14 Wis in the long run to make use of his spells, so that is why it is so high for Sydrem. As for the other things, most of your suggestions are from books that are not Pathfinder, and thus things I do not have access to, nor the inclination to use. Among your suggestions that did not require those books, such as the shield vs. shield spell thing, the shield spell is not so much for regular combat as it is for ones where opponents use magic missiles or effects that can be countered with a force effect.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 9, 2012)

That was 3.5 you're thinking of. In PF the Paladin's spellcasting ability has been moved over to be Charisma based, since requiring 4 good atributes to effectively play 1 class was a bit excessive, a good move on Piazo's part.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

So it was. I do not think I will be switching them then, but it certainly bears reducing Wisdom so that there is no penalty to Dexterity.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

AND WERE OFF
ACTIONS PLEASE

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/319515-jas-four-lands-divine-avengers.html


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 9, 2012)

I did have a question on the "Body of Energy" Oracle power, on Ghostcat's behalf. Do unarmed attacks vs undead while this power is active count as "touch attacks", since its his body of pure positive energy dealing the dmg instead of his gauntleted hand?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

By  now means a rules lawer here lol but to my reason it would make sense...so i would treat them as  a touch attack


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's all that really matters... the way you see it J.  it is your world after all. We're just walking, talking and hacking undead to pieces in it!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeah  you like me for now .. give it a few months and you guy will be calling me a sh--- behind my back etc


----------



## Lou (Mar 10, 2012)

*Karvin*

I'm still working on his basic equipment, but here's the final version with magic items, spells, etc.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2012)

Vertexx69  persuaded me to change role from Battlefield Support to Warrior. So here's the first draft, complete with new name.

[sblock=Valinn]Name: Valinn
Class: Oracle
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Hero Points: 3

Str: 14 +2 (14)                     Level: 9              XP: 75,000
Dex: 12 +1 (12)                     BAB: +6/1             HP: 82+dice (48+3d8+34)
Con: 16 +1 (14/+2E)                 CMB/CMD: +08/+19      Dmg Red: -
Int: 08 -1 (8)                      Speed: 20'            Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 (10)                     Init: +1              Spell Save: -
Cha: 20 +5 (16/+2R/+2L)            ACP: -14              Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +10   +5    +1     +0    +0  (+5)    =26 (31 v Rng)
Touch: 14 (19 vs Rng)           Flatfooted: 25 (29 v Rng)

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     3    +3    +0    +6(7)
Ref:                      3    +1    +0    +4(5)
Will:                     6    +0    +0    +6(7)

Weapon                          Attack             Damage    Critical
Mace/Morning Star/Energy Body   +7/+2               1d8+2       X2

Languages: Common, Celestial, Northern/Southern/Eastern/Western

Abilities:
Oracle's Curse: (Haunted) 
- Retrieving any stored item from your gear requires a standard action 
- Any item you drop lands 10 feet away from you in a random direction 
- Add mage hand, ghost sound, levitate, minor image to Spells Known

Oracle's Mystery: (Life) Bonus Class Skills and Spells Known
- Handle Animal, Knowledge (nature), and Survival
- Detect Undead, Lesser Restoration, Neutralize Poison, Restoration 

Revelations:
- Channel Energy: 8/day, 5d6 dmg, DC 21 Will
- Energy Body: 9 rounds/day, 1d6+9 dmg
- Safe Healing: Healing Spell don't provoke AoO

Orisons: 8 
- Spark, CW, DM, RM, L, S, PF&D, R (mage hand, ghost sound)

Spell Casting: 8/8(1st), 7/7(2nd), 7/7(3rd, 5/5(4th)

Spells Known: (Bonuses)
5(1st) - CLW, SoF, Hide from Undead, Comp Lang, Bless (Detect Undead, 3/day DF)
4(2nd) - Make Whole, Instant Armor, CMW, Augry, Shatter (Lesser Restoration, Levitate, Minor Image)
3(3rd) - CSW, Dispel Magic, Water Walk, Searing Light, 
2(4th) - Death Ward, SM4 (Neutralize Poison, Restoration)

Items:
Vestments of Divinity: 2 item set bonus: +1 all saves vs effects by evil foes
- Ephod of Authority, +1 caster lvl for Channel Effects
- Cord of Favor, +5 Sense motive & 3/day sacrifice a 1+ spell slot to cast divine favor
- Restful Crystal, Can sleep in heavy armor without becoming fatigued
- Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal, +5 AC vs all ranged attacks
- D-Stride Boots, +2 Acrobatics & 5 charges/day as standard action use 1/3/5 charges to 
teleport without error, 20/40/60ft

Feats:
1 Heavy Armor  Proficiency
- Tower Shield Proficiency (Bonus-Human)
3 Lookout
5 Extra Channel
7 Channel Smite
9 Vital Strike

Traits:
Divine Conduit, +1 Save DC for Channel Energy
Dangerously Curious, +1 bonus to Use Magic Device, Class Skill

Skill Points: 36
Skills                   Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Languages                  5     --   +0     --
Diplomacy                  9     +5   +3     +17
Knowledge (Nature)         1     -1   +3     +3
Knowledge (Nobility)       1     -1   +3     +3
Knowledge (Planes)         1     -1   +3     +3
Knowledge (Religion)       1     -1   +3     +3
Sense Motive               9     +0   +8     +17
Use Magic Device           9     +5   +4     +18

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
+1 Full Plate                      2,650g  50lbs
- Restful Crystal                    500g  --

+1 Tower Shield                    4,200g  45lbs
-Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal   2,500g  --

+2 Bracers of Constitution         4,000g  02lbs

Muleback Cords                     1,000g  .25lbs

Cord of Favor                      3,000g  02lbs

Ephod of Authority                   800g  01lbs

Dimension Stride Boots             2,000g  01lbs

Ioune Torch                           75g  --

MW Cold Iron Morning Star            316g  06lbs
MW Stone Mace                        312g  08lbs

Backback                               2g  02lbs
-Rations                              10g  10lbs
-Bedroll                               1s  --
Waterskin                              1g  04lbs
Traveler's Outfit                      1g  05lbs
--8g 4s

Total Weight: 135 lbs

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             173   346     520     1,040    2,080

Age: 24
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 160lbs
Eyes: Green and black
Hair: Red w/long Mustache
Skin: Pale and freckled[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 10, 2012)

hmm, I'm pondering joining this with a 5/4 cavalier hell knight; but the party already seems a bit heavy weight.

That said, assuming I used the boon campaign feat(rising the affective druid level to 9) and used the beast rider archtype, could the character have a huge sized wolf? (this arche type mentions having huge sized mounts that normally max out at med size at level 7, but makes no note as to the changes for huge while noting the changes for large; in this case I basically want to take the change of med to large to do large to huge)
... I just like the idea of having a mount able to to chomp on an enemy caster and then prance away with it 
[and yes, I know it takes longer to mount such a massive creature ]

So do you want another heavily armored character who is in turn mounted on a rather big wolf, that is also armored?

Any ways, its late and i have yet to read up on four lands, so TTYS ;3


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 10, 2012)

While I never got an answer when I asked about mounted feats, J. did say heavy dungeon crawl in his 1st post, so I'm guessing tight spaces and not a lot of mounted combat opportunities. We do need a skill-monkey though, and with undead not immune to crits/precision-based dmg in PF, it makes the rogue much more useful against the types of critters we'll be facing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry Verteix,   yes you can have a mounted feet,,but your right as a rule anything mouted is going to limited in use..at times it could be a huge benefit though.

Zerith,

Welcome and no  were not top heavy..if your standing toe to toe with a big bad then your going to need all the phyiscal damage you can muster...a  wolf may be streching it a bit  but it is dooable


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got access to "Ultimate Combat" and traded Weapon Training 1 to Armored Defense, which gives me DR 6/-.  

And once I make my Lesser Iron Ward Diamond armor crystal for 1,000g, it'll get up to DR 9/-! 

Do I need to add anything else to the mini stat block I put in my IC post?


----------



## Zerith (Mar 11, 2012)

well, I could always get a small PC race and then a med sized mount:  same height and length/width to fight properly as a human :3 (gnomes,  they can be mounted in a crawl for LoLs )
[also, large sized creatures can squeeze though 5' wide areas]
and when I said 'heavy' I meant a lot of ppl in heavy armor ^_^;


  but since a skill monkey is not present, I could do something like a 5/4  rogue assassin, (yesh, the character would be evil! du du du!!!!) and  then justify him working with the other PCs with mark of justice (or even a custom mark just to prevent future nonsense)
 but I don't want to try such a character if you have any kind of second  thoughts about the concept. I just think it might be a good contrast to the basically all  good cast thus far :3

as it stands I have three basic characters I am thinking of bringing in.
Calv/Hellknight: basically a brute force fighter with the Cavalier's level 1-5 abilities to bolster the party 

Rouge/Assassin: sneaky and nefarious, ready, if not eager, to get his hands dirty on a near whim like manner while acting without remorse.
Good for spice in the PC interaction, hit and miss for fast progression (he wont dilly dally with moral decisions (do we kill the evil guy or take him prisinor with us and hop it dos not hack fire? Spaby Staby, but then who would not have their moral character not berate the brigand for thinking so lowly of the value of 'human' life?)

And then, a more naive character who would basically be a bard (not sure if he would multi class or get a PrC yet)
Would have the upside of being more reactive to the environment (most scenes of horror are kinda lost on hellknights and assassins)

Any thoughts? :3


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

The rouge assassian could be dooable..but here is the stretch for you...he is lawful good  he is a church sactioned assassian only killing on orders from his church superiors.....it would avoid the religious and ethical conflict that would be generated if you guys roleplay as champion of the church and your evil..now a lawful good one ..lots of interesting twists and plots

I like the idea of a cav (knight in shinning armour) type of thing...and your gonna need heavy armour with most of your foes


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2012)

With the "Song of the Heart" feat, (Eberron Core), the Inspirational Boost spell (Spell Compendium) and the Badge of Valor (Magic Item Compendium), a 5th lvl Bard could give up to 20 rounds a day to inspire courage at +5. A +5 competence bonus to hit/dmg would definitely speed up combats.  There's also a spin drum that can enhance it even +1 further, but I can't remember what its called right now


----------



## Zerith (Mar 11, 2012)

Honestly, you would be shocked at how well hellknight and assassin could play together, assassin dos not need light/no armor persay and hellknights lower their armor penalty: at level two and Mithral hellknight armor a hellknight has a ACP of 2, on what is basically the heaviest armor type in the game ;
(and up to 4 AC from Dex as well at this point... yeah, I can be gamy ;3)
I could use 5 pally levels in place of calv to strengthen the whole holy warrior thing, but I get the feeling that he would not be a 'favored son'
So, think a Calv/hellknight/assassin [5/2/2] might work

Also... I just like the idea of a guy in dark armor doing the whole batman thing XD
So, how dos this idea sit with you? :3

Addon: ... WTH did bards just become OP? ;


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

It sits with me fine, I have found over the years that almost anything can be worked into giving that both the gm and player are flexiable..it at it's root this game is about having fun..so if i have to strecth a little as a dm it only makes me a better one in other games..

I do wish to caution you though  this is not a 3.5 game....it's core is pathfinder but i have allowed some lap over to accomodate palyers here and there..the bulk of anyones feats, etc should be pathfinder based using only 3.5 to add the odd twist etc...like one class etc..


----------



## Zerith (Mar 11, 2012)

Ja! I was ogling Impaling critical: I had the idea of giving my guy a  few M.W. Rapiers and just attack until he impales the other guy, then  pull out a +1 rapier and then just start stabling again while forcing  melee XD
Sadly it needed fighter levels...

Anyways, so far I'm having him as a tifling (in armor whenever he is not  sleeping, unless I give endurance if so, then who knows when his face  will be seen ;3)
and I'm planing on giving his mount drag feats: so that it causes  attacks of opportunity, and his teamwork feat is paired opportunist,  yeah, I'm an arse, chained AoOs of Doomy doom 
Anyways, since, as far as the mount gos, my character is basically a 9th level cavalier, can he have a large wolf as a mount without an arch type or would he need the beast master arch type?
[I'll note again, if you think I'm moving towards any kind of line, just tell me :3]


That said he has a working stealth rating of 20 in hellknight armor and an AC of 27

Addon: Hmmm, might make his bass class be Magus :3
because honestly, while I want to try a cavalier, not meshing with the character concept as much :/
Addon2: I think i'll go magus 7, hellknight 2 and then go into assassin as I get levels until level 18 or so: since it's [FONT=&quot]Mithral his hellknight armor counts as med and as a level 7 Magus he would be able to cast in it without restraint :3[/FONT]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess I'm not seeing the correlation between hellknight and your concept of dark doo-gooder, since they hold Law sacred instead of good . If you went Magus/hellknight you would have to drop 2/5 feats into armor proficiency. With as much cash as we have for mundane gear, the only reason I can see to use hellknight would be that 5% AFC on their armor, for being an arcane caster. 

I find it funny though that 4 different people would play casters, but none of them would play a class where they could have access at game start to lvl 5 spells...that's where spells start to get really nasty.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

let me ponder a bit....

And i am sorry i did not catch this before...your gonna have to be human..the church will not consider you otherwise..i thought it was clear in my postings..


----------



## Zerith (Mar 11, 2012)

Woops, sorry, I originally read the thread late at night, easy enough to fix ^_^;

Also hellknight works well because: Higher max Dex bonus to armor Class, better ACP, No move speed penalty from armor.
Dex is a prized stat for my character ;3

Hellknights get other nice bonuses as well, and as it stands I'm debating weather to focus assassin and get it up to level 9, while keeping hellknight at level 2 or just dipping 1 level  into assassin while then picking up a full 10 levels in Hellknight, I have to say I like the cap stone ability list of Hellknights ^_^

That and with his very high Int he can do alot with just a basic death attack from a one level dip into assassin :3
So as of right now, I'm leaning towards maxing hellknight

Addon:
Question, can a character have two archetypes in one class if the two do not interfere with one another?
Addon2: playing with the idea of making him a 5 fighter 3 hellknight 1 assassin
Indecisiveness, I has it :3
[and fighters can have crazy strong crits ]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a wip, and yes, thanks to his hellknight levels he is 'basically' in masterwork/enchanted chainmail  and since hellknights do not take move speed penalties from their armor, he can tumble
as things stand I'm pondering geting a mount(and giving it some armor) and getting Muleback cords while upgrading to a MW backpakc (at this point the MW backpack lowers his affective Light carrying limit from 1 extra LB to 0, and is not as easily dropped :/)
This said I'm going to get some poisons in any case, just want to finalize other things before I pick them out :3
that said do poisons, and other potions count as mundane or magic?

[sblock=W.I.P]
	
	



```
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5, Hellknight(TOotGC) 2, Rogue 1, Assassin 1.
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Hero Points:[/B] 3

[B]Str:[/B]  9 -1 (9)                     [B]Level:[/B] 9              [B]XP:[/B] 75,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (17+1L+2R+2E)           [B]BAB:[/B] +7/2             [B]HP:[/B] ** (60+1d10+2d8+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (14)                    [B]CMB/CMD:[/B] +6/+20       [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (15+1L+2E)              [B]Speed:[/B] 30'            Spell Res: -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (10)                    [B]Init:[/B] +6              Spell Save: -
[B]Cha:[/B] 07 -2 (7)                     [B]ACP:[/B] - 1              Spell Fail: -

                  [B] Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10   +0    +5     +0    +0   +1   =26
[B]Touch:[/B] 16                       [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                        [B] Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort: [/B]                   6    +2    +0    +8
[B]Ref: [/B]                    3    +6    +0    +9
[B]Will: [/B]                   2    +0    +0    +2
[B]
Weapon                          Attack             Damage    Critical[/B]
Scimitar                        +18 +13            1d6+10*   15/20 X2


[B]*Bonus Damage: [/B][B]+2d6 damage with sneak attack[/B]


[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Infernal, Necril, Undercommon.

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bravery, +1
Armor Training, +1
Weapon Training, Heavy Blades +1
Aura of Law(Ex)
Detect Chaos(Sp) 
Smite Chaos(Su) 1/d
Discern Lies(Sp) 3/d
Hellknight armor +1
Sneak Attack, 2d6
Trapfinding +1
Death Attack
Poison Use


[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Dodge
- Combat Reflexes        [Human]
- Weapon Finesse         [Fighter, L1]
- Dervish Dance          [Fighter, L2] 
3 Weapon Focus(Scimitar) 
- Weapon Spec.(Scimitar) [Fighter, L4]
5 Mobility
7 Spring attack
9 Improved critical(Scimitar)

[B]Traits:[/B]
Anatomist, +1 trait bonus to confirm criticals
Magical Knack, +2 trait bonus to Magus caster level.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 69
Skills                   Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                 2     +6   +2     +10
Disable Device             9     +4   +4/5   +17/18
Disquise                   2     -2   +3     +3
Climb                      4     -1   +2     +5
Intimidate                 5     -2   +3     +5
Knowledge(Local)           1     +4   +3     +8
Knowledge(Planes)          2     +4   +0     +6
Linguistics                4     +4   +3     +11
Perform (Dance)            5     -2   +0     +3
Perception                 9     +0   +3/4   +12/13
Ride                       1     +6   +2     +9
Sense motive               7     +0   +3     +10
Slight of hands            4     +6   +2     +12
Stealth                    8     +6   +7     +20
Swim                       7     -1   +1     +5
[Misc include penalties]

[B]Equipment:                 Cost    Weight [/B] 

+1 Mithral H.Knight Armor  12,000g    25lbs
- Shadow                    3,750g
[11,000 GP into the armor itself(mundane items) 4,750 for the magic components]


+1 Scimitar                 2,315g     4lb   
[315 GP into the weapon itself(mundane items) 2,000 for the magic components]

Traveler's Outfit               -g     -lb
Belt of Incredible Dexterity  +2  4,000g
Headband of Vast Intelligence +2  4,000g


Sack                           1s 1/2lb
-Rations                      10g  10lbs
-Bedroll                       1s   5lbs 
-Waterskin                     1g   4lbs
-Traveler's Outfit             1g   5lbs
-MW Thieves Tools            100g   2lbs
-3571 G(for Mundane items)
-1250 G(for Magical items)




Total Weight: 29/55 lbs
[with/without holding the sack]

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             30    60      90      180      450[/FONT]
```
[/sblock][FONT=&quot]

please note I've not written any fluff/back-story yet or gotten started on a picture, so I still happy working from scratch at this point :3


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2012)

all looks good
as to the two archtypes  i have not read either way if it is permited...but as the other players did not have that option to dual track  in the interest of fairness i am going to say no


----------



## Zerith (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright :3 
.. and muffins, I just noticed an error I am hating from when I was tossing classes around...

he now has 7 BAB(from picking up rogue over a 3th H.K. level), and Improved critical wants 8 :/
so... do I need to remove I.C. for now and get another feat or do/can the assassin and Rogue's fractional BABs be combined to bump it to a BAB of 8?

Addon: Just noticed I shorted myself 2k on magic items ^_^
I could up his AC 
Addon2:  I think I'm going to combine a MW backpack with muleback cords
Since the backpack is not magical dos this mean it would cost 1050 gold total or would this be considered adding the muleback cords to another magic item in which case it would cost 1550 gold? 

Also, I'm assuming the two affects stack: their typeless but otherwise identical yet also have different sources (one mundane the other magical)
Admittedly, if I simply took muleback cordes and increased them from +8 str to +9 for carrying limit, the new item would cost 1265.625 gold using the generic price scaling of Pathfinder/DnD for like items.
[Bonus squared times 15.625. 8x8x15.625=1000]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Knights-Templar!!!*



J. Alexander said:


> Prepare to deal with vampires, ghosts, werewolves and a host of undead and demonic creatures.
> 
> Character Guidelines -  All players must play a male character with some connection to the church either as a priest, warrior or they need to somehow relate their character to the church.
> 
> ...




Are you stil recruiting?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Are you stil recruiting?




Good to see that you are feeling well enough again to get back in the swing of things, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2012)

yup!
left hand still restrictive


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

Absolutly...and welcome

if you guys are cool with it  lets plan on starting wed or thursday of next week..the first post is up and we can go from there


----------



## Zerith (Mar 16, 2012)

I would still like to know if the rogue and Assassin level's fractional BABs stack or not so I can resolve the Improved Critical issue 

on another notes: I would also still like to know about the mule back cords/mw backpack combo and do poisons/potions use mundane or magic item gold?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

poisions use mundane gold unless they are magical in nature
potions use magic gold

As to the fractional stacking hmmmmm i dont know...your really getting in to the finer details of min and maxing a  character out which is something i moved away from a long time ago.  Please define what you mean by fractioanl.. 

anything can be built withing reason to compliment your characters  as i have always said the sticking point is you have to justify why he has such items in his history etc


----------



## Zerith (Mar 16, 2012)

Fractional because rouges and assassins make  0.75 of a BAB each level while a fighters gets a full 1 BAB per level.
The basic question here is: when adding BABs together do you round each class's BAB together then round down, or round each class's BAB down then add them together.


As for why he would have the epic backpack, he is normally way on the physically weak side for a knight of any kind, and would be unsuited for any kind of quest that needed him to move around on foot for prolonged distances, the gear would weigh him down too much. With it he can lug around 100, 200, and 300 lb at light, mid and heavy loads, without it he can only carry 30, 60, and 90 lb. That said his combat equipment weighs 30lb exactly, so it's all good if you don't think he should have it he will just be 'heavily' inconvenienced ;3


----------



## Lou (Mar 16, 2012)

Zerith said:


> Fractional because rouges and assassins make  0.75 of a BAB each level while a fighters gets a full 1 BAB per level.
> The basic question here is: when adding BABs together do you round each class's BAB together then round down, or round each class's BAB down then add them together.




IN 3.5, we usually add the BAB together and then round down at the end. Does Pathfinder have an official rule on this?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2012)

*Honorary Captain Tsadichi Moru*

reworked character


----------



## Zerith (Mar 20, 2012)

The character should be finished now :3
That said, I'm going with what Lou said was don in 3.5e DnD since you never gave a verdict
I also just made the muleback cords  use no item slot to make things simpler

(rolled HP*)

[sblock=stats]
	
	



```
[FONT=Courier New][B]Name: [/B]Hellknight, Stark “Wraith stride” Wither
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter, Hellknight(OotN), Rogue, Assassin.
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Hero Points:[/B] 3

[B]Str:[/B]  9 -1 (9)                     [B]Level:[/B] 9              [B]XP:[/B] 75,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (17+1L+2R+2E)           [B]BAB:[/B] +8/3             [B]HP:[/B] 88 (60+1d10+2d8+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (14)                    [B]CMB/CMD:[/B] +7/+21       [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (15+1L+2E)              [B]Speed:[/B] 30'            Spell Res: -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (10)                    [B]Init:[/B] +6              Spell Save: -
[B]Cha:[/B] 07 -2 (7)                     [B]ACP:[/B] - 1              Spell Fail: -

                  [B] Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10   +0    +5     +0    +0   +1   =26
[B]Touch:[/B] 16                       [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

                        [B] Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort: [/B]                   5    +2    +0    +7
[B]Ref: [/B]                    5    +6    +0    +11
[B]Will: [/B]                   2    +0    +0    +2
[B]
Weapon                          Attack             Damage    Critical[/B]
Scimitar                        +19 +14            1d6+10*   15/20 X2


[B]*Bonus Damage:
[/B]+2d6 damage with sneak attack
+2 with smite, +4 if the target is also [/FONT][FONT=&quot]a outsider with the chaotic subtype, chaotic-aligned aberration or fey.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New] 

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Infernal, Necril, Undercommon.

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bravery, +1
Armor Training, +1
Weapon Training, Heavy Blades +1
Aura of Law(Ex)
Detect Chaos(Sp) 
Smite Chaos(Su) 1/d
Discern Lies(Sp) 3/d
Hellknight armor +1
Sneak Attack, 2d6
Trapfinding +1
Death Attack
Poison Use


[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Dodge1
- Combat Reflexes        [Human]
- Weapon Finesse         [Fighter, L1]
- Dervish Dance          [Fighter, L2] 
3 Weapon Focus(Scimitar) 
- Weapon Spec.(Scimitar) [Fighter, L4]
5 Mobility
7 Spring attack
9 Improved critical(Scimitar)

[B]Traits:[/B]
Anatomist, +1 trait bonus to confirm criticals
Magical Knack, +2 trait bonus to Magus caster level.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 69
Skills                   Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                 2     +6   +2     +10
Disable Device             9     +4   +4/5   +17/18
Disquise                   2     -2   +3     +3
Escape artist              1     +6   +2     +9
Climb                      4     -1   +2     +5
Intimidate                 5     -2   +3     +5
Knowledge(Local)           1     +4   +3     +8
Knowledge(Planes)          2     +4   +0     +6
Linguistics                4     +4   +3     +11
Perform (Dance)            5     -2   +0     +3
Perception                 9     +0   +3/4   +12/13
Ride                       1     +6   +2     +9
Sense motive               7     +0   +3     +10
Slight of hands            3     +6   +2     +12
Stealth                    8     +6   +7     +20
Swim                       7     -1   +1     +5
[Misc include penalties]

[B]Equipment:                 Cost    Weight [/B] 

+1 Mithral H.Knight Armor  12,000g    25lbs
-Shadow                    3,750g
[11,000 GP into the armor itself(mundane items) 4,750 for the magic components]
-Restful crystal             500g 


+1 Mithral Scimitar                 4,015g     2lb   
[2015 GP into the weapon itself(mundane items) 2,000 for the magic components]

Traveler's Outfit                       -g     -lb
  [/FONT][FONT=Courier New]Belt of Incredible Dexterity  +2    4,000g
Headband of Vast Intelligence +2    4,000g


Belt pouch                              1g 1/2lb
-MW Thieves Tools                     100g   2lbs
-Jumping caltrops                     250g 1/2lb
-Blue whinnis, 2 doses                240g   0lbs
-Large scorpion venom, 2 doses        400g   0lbs
-Mule figurine                      2,000g   0lbs
[muleback cords with no space limitation, operates as long as in possession(must be physically carried, disabled if moved to another plane by an item such as a bag of holding)]

Masterwork backpack                    50g   4lbs
-151.98 G(Mundane item tally)                3lbs
-0000   G(Magical item tally)                0lbs 
-Soap                                   2c   1lb
-Rations                               10g  10lbs
-Magic Bedroll                        500g   6lbs 
-Waterskins                             1g   4lbs
-Traveler's Outfit                      1g   5lbs


Heavy warhorse                        300g
-Masterwork studded leather barding   700g  40lbs
-Exotic Saddle(Military)               20g  30lbs
--Saddle bags                           8g   8lbs   
---Rope, hemp, 50’                      1g  10lbs
---Grappling hook                       1g   4lbs


[sblock=Randomly wish-list]
[Note: Random things I would like to give the character, by no means all but also I did not make it with the intention of getting all or even most of it. their just things along of the lines of what I would like to give the character :3
Improvements that are higher on the list are the ones I would like more then those towards the bottom :3]

Armor improvements:
-Landing, 4,000g
-Shadow, Improved; 11,250g
-Agility/improved/greater, 500/4,000/8,000g
-Stamina/improved/greater, 500/4,000/8,000g
-Aporter, 20,000g
-Spell eating, 10,000g
-Enchantment increase,
-Nimbleness, +1 bonus
Weapon improvements:
-Shadowstrike, 5,000g
-Maiming, +1 bonus
-Deadly Precision, +1 bonus
-Heavenly burst, +1 bonus
-Scared, +1 bonus
--Sacred burst, +1 bonus[on top of the +1 from scared]
-Holy, +2 bonus
-Corrosive, +1 bonus
--Corrosive burst, +1 bonus[on top of the +1 from corrosive]
-Vicious, +1 bonus
-Vampiric, +2 bonus


Rubicund frenzy, lesser, 2,000g

Fiendslayer crystal, least 1,000g
Crystal of acidic assault, lesser, 3,000g

Boots of striding and springing, 5,500g

Necklace of Adaptation, 9,000g

Counterstrike Bracers of Opportunity, 4,800g[/sblock]




Character:
Total Weight: 67lbs

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             100   200     300     600      1,500


Horse
Total Weight: 92/343lbs (when not/when ridden)

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             400   800     1,200   2,400    6,000[/FONT]
```


Age: Mind twenties
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 183lb
Eyes: illuminant green
Hair: bright Red
Skin: pale[/sblock]


 [sblock=Background]Much has changed for this former street rat, during his childhood, Stark was an orphan and a thief who knew not his given name, plain and simple; he did nothing of note during his early years, save that he was very good at not getting caught, a talent that did not go unnoticed for long, despite his best efforts.
A, not too pleasant, man came to him and gave him an offer, the man was clothed in none descript yet dark clothing and smelt of foul things, and while he cannot recall the details, he dos recall he did not like the idea of having his knees ‘brok’n in’, Stark agreed swiftly.

Affectively being conscripted into a thief’s guild while little more than a, albeit talented, brat; Stark graduated from petty theft to burglary and home invasion swiftly, barely a teen he was already starting his descent into the finer points of the guild’s dirtiest work; it be his luck or the will of the gods, but his guild would not survive long enough for his final initiation to take place.

The guild was raided and in the confusion Stark found himself behind a guard who had overpowered one of his guild elders, he had no love of his guild, nor it members, but when all was said, they were all he had, he snuck up on the guard, unsheathed his blade and held it to the guard’s throat and then both froze as the guild’s man removed himself from the floor.

Stark hadn’t built the nerve to take a life on the spot as his elder called for, he stuttered, demanded to know how many guards there were and failed to notice the rather large, darkly armored, knight walk, simply walk, up behind him and clobber him senseless with a rather brutal pummel blow to the temple.
Next thing he knew, three days hade past and he was in a ceil and blind! He then noticed the crude bandages that were nearly suffocating him and pulled them off, unveiling that he was in fact not blind and that he had a rather nasty lump on the back of his head.

The next weeks were uneventful, if traumatizing for Stark; he had, until this point, completely avoided the inside of a jail cell while hearing stories about jails, and developed a phobia from his imaginings, he wanted out as soon as possible.
He was then approached by another man, this man whore clean robes, had a sense of inner peace, and was not behind the bars of steel; Stark wanted to be like this man who was not caged in a diminutive room with no say over his own fate. 

Again, Stark did not pay head to what was said, something about saving his immortal soul while punishing the wicked, but what really peaked his interest at the time was, his past “indiscretions” would be forgone if he came with the man in the clean robs who was not behind the bars of steel, he would be out his prison, he eagerly agreed, blindly agreed.

He was transported, in chains, to an isolated monastery; he knew better then to be shocked by the bindings, he may have accepted a deal that included his freedom, but he knew they were not fool enough to simply turn him lose and expect him to act as they wished.
when he arrived the chains were removed and he was, nudged, into the structure and a new chapter in his life began.
Life at the monastery was structured, far too structured for his liking at the time, it included schooling: reading, writing, histories, politics, and other subjects; he initially struggled before he learned more of them, Linguistics chiefly. If the mundane schooling was all the monastery offered there would have been no point in bringing him to it, and it was not all that he was given, he was also taught how to, properly, wield a blade, and how to do so while encumbered in armor.

Early on, Starke made a habit of sneaking out of his lesions, including those about espionage and stealth, this practice was greatly disliked by both his peers and his instructors eventually it came to the point he was forced to wear his training armor at all times when not sleeping, having a very slight frame, hefting the excess weight around all the time was not pleasant, but did not deter him from attempting to sneak out of his lessons, but it did make doing so far more difficult.

Years came and past, Stark became adept at stalking around while wearing his training armor, but at the same time he had came to the point that he no longer avoided his studies and was no longer forced to wear his training armor around yet wore it of his own accord; while he was not developing strength from the endeavor, he was becoming increasingly adept at accommodating for the weight and chunkiness of armor.

The lesions where becoming increasingly focused on the task of ‘removing undesirables’; his instructors were very keen to maintain a strong sense of morality in him, as all of their charges, while also steeling his resolve to take mortal life without remorse, when doing so was called for. A common practice was having them act during executions, first simply pulling the leaver on gallows and their more violent cozen; the men were all assuredly deserving of death, their actions lead them to where they were, after the initial hurtle the task became disturbingly easy.
As always, Stark strode towards advancement and swiftly became an axe man at two executions; arguable the weakest of his pears, he did not cleanly remove the criminal’s head, it was not nearly as hard as he thought it would be. 

By the time he could be considered a man he had completed his leanings at the monastery early, his past had given his a leg up on several of the most important subjects; he was already fulfilling the duties that he blindly pledged himself to years ago. His talents made the tasks he was given easy, while they were few and far between he stalked his marks and removed them swiftly and without trace.
While readying to remove one he noticed an inconsistency: it was given to him by a messenger, not unheard of but still not commonplace; the message said the man would go unmissed, the man had a family among other commitments that would readily go missed if he did not appear to meet them, the list trailed on and in revive even the list itself had several, if very minor, errors as well; returning to the momentary for clarity on the message, it was exposed as an utter fraud.

The order, nameless by design, affectively shut down for the better part of two years as false mission messages trickled in, in the meantime Stark leant his expertise to other orders within the light, and fulfilled roles that he would not normally be charged with, guard, translator, and scout to name a few; while doing so he accompanied Hellknights of the nail on occasion and became fascinated by them. He studied them and he wanted to become like them, not because he did not want his legs bashed in, not because he wished to be free of the bars of steel, but because he wanted to become one of them. They were not paragons of good, some of those he traveled with even bordered on being truly evil, yet they walked with pride and through the light to face down those who would work against law and order, the same thing that, in the end, he was preserving through scarified murder.

Stark’s trial to join the order was simple and quick, a devil was summoned and he smote it; the task was not easy. When it was all said and done, he won by luck as much as he did by skill and so began the most resent chapter in his life.
Even while a Armiger he still fulfilled his duties to light with increasingly ruthlessness and diligences to avoid being misled, when he attained the title of Hellknight, he again took a role that commonly involved removing undesirables, yet also took part in more open quests as well, from crushing petty thief dens, to protecting lawful resolutions between powerful parties.
All the while he never forgot his duties to his ordinal order and continued to serve them, which brings him to the gathering.[/sblock]


[sblock=Apperance]Stark has a towering stature and a very lean frame, bordering on supernaturally so. His black armor, that he is rarely seen without, fills out his appearance and hides just how slime he is while appearing more form fitting then it really is.

Stylistically, the armor is modeled after fiendish and draconic influences; the horned helm is the most themed of the armor’s pieces. The helm is crowned in hornets, sunken eye sockets and has nostrils, exposed teeth and the helm’s horns are segmented, curved forwards and downwards. An odd feature of the helm is the jaw, instead of being simply an aesthetic design, the jaw is carefully spring loaded to hold itself close and move with his own (his chin rests on a pad connected to the lower jaw)

Stark’s face, dos not betray his exceedingly slime nature, his skin is pale, from his tendency to never remove his armor and all but devoid of color in staggering contrast to his hair and eyes that are both bright red and green respectfully. His general facial appearance shows him as slim with an angler and proud chin, high checks and swimmingly permanent smug grin. His eyes, while bright, are only lazily opened when not in the shadow afforded by his helm; causing him to appear to be either casually, judgingly, leering through bright light or ready to nod off into a sloth induced slumber depending on interpretation.
While not overtly large, his nose is triangle in general appearance and otherwise angular yet also not sharp or otherwise pointy.
His eyebrows are thick and full, connected by a bridge of very fine hairs that are equally sparse, and would be otherwise over looked if not for the general lack of color in his skin, the briging of hair is, however, to sparse and fin to every be confused with a true unibrow.
His hair, seldom pampered, has grown to a generous lengths in the front, his bangs easily long enough to obscure his face if allowed while his hair is kept shout enough that it’s pointless to brush; he chooses to have long bangs so that they are not apt to shift into his field of vision when pulled back beneath his helm. When wearing his helm his bangs are combed back over his head and loosely tied with a thin strip of blue cloth, making a short and thin pony tail at the back of his head, the tail of hair is not long enough to escape his helm even if it not under a cowl of rings.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2012)

This is mostly a reformatting of the last character I posted, although I can't guarantee, there are not some minor tweaks included. 

I finally decided on _Bonus Spells_ for the level 4-9 Favoured Class bonus.

[sblock="Valinn"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Oracle(9)
Level: 9
Experience: 75000
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages:  Common
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 14 (+2) [base 14] {02 pts}
DEX 12 (+1) [base 12] {01 pts}
CON 16 (+3) [base 14] {02 pts + Item: Bracers}
INT 08 (-1) [base 08] {-1 pts}
WIS 10 (+0) [base 10] {00 pts}
CHA 20 (+5) [base 18] {16 pts + Human Bonus + Lvl 4 + Lvl 8}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 93 = [48 (6d8) +3 FC Bonus +27 (9*3) CON +15 Level 7-9]
AC: 26 = 10 + 10 [Armor] + 5 [shield] + 1 [DEX]
- Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
- Flatfooted: 25 = 10 + 10 [Armor] + 5 [shield]
- Range: 31 [+5 Item: Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 [list class/classes]
CMB: +8 = +2 (STR) +6 (BAB)
CMD: 19 = 10 +2 (STR) +1 (DEX) +6 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [CON]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [DEX]
Will: +6 = +6 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 20 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Crossbow, Light +7/+2 = +6/+1 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8, 19-20x2, 80 ft. [Range]
Dagger +8/+3 = +6/+1 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +7/+2 = +6/+1 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Masterwork Morningstar (Cold Iron) +9/+4 = +6/+1 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d8+2, 20x2
Silversheen Mace (Heavy) +9/+4 = +6/+1 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d8+2, 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Favoured Class Bonus:
- Bonus HP (x3)
- Bonus Oracle Spell (6x)
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Oracle's Curse: Hunted
Oracle's Mystery: Life
Life Revelations:
- 1st Level: Channel
- 5th Level: Energy Body
- 7th level: Safe Curing
Orisons[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
1st Level: Armor Proficiency, Heavy
Human Bonus: Tower Shield Proficiency
3rd Level: Lookout
5th Level: Extra Channel
7th Level: Channel Smite
9th Level: Vital Strike[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 36 = [4 (class) + -1 (INT)] x 9 (LvL) + 00 (misc) +9 (Favored Class)
ACP: -14
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+17 =  Diplomacy              +05    +09   +3  +00       CHA
+03 =  Knowledge (History)^   -01    +01   +3  +00       INT
+03 =  Knowledge (Nature)^    -01    +01   +3  +00       INT
+03 =  Knowledge (Planes)^    -01    +01   +3  +00       INT
+03 =  Knowledge (Religion)^  -01    +01   +3  +00       INT
+17 =  Sense Motive           +00    +09   +3  +05       WIS
+18 =  Use Magic Device^      +05    +09   +3  +01       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1gp    1lbs
Bracers of Constitution (+2)             4000gp 0lbs
Cord of Favor                            3000gp 0lbs
Crossbow, Light                          35gp   4lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Dimension Stride Boots                   2000gp 0lbs
Ephod of Authority                       0cp    0lbs
Full Plate +1                            2650gp 50lbs
Ioun Torch                               75gp   0lbs
Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal          2500gp 0lbs
Masterwork Morningstar (Cold Iron)       316gp  6lbs
Muleback Cords                           1000gp 0.25lbs
Traveler's Outfit                        0cp    5lbs
Restful Crystal                          500gp  0lbs
Shield +1 (Tower)                        1180gp 45lbs
Silversheen Mace (Heavy)                 762gp  8lbs
Total weight carried: 115.25 lbs.
```

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 58lbs
Medium: 59 to 116lbs
Heavy: 117 to 175lbs
Maximum weight possible: 175

[sblock=Standard Items]
	
	



```
[b]Equipment  Cost   Weight[/b]
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1gp    1lbs
Bracers of Constitution (+2)             4000gp 0lbs
Cord of Favor                            3000gp 0lbs
Crossbow, Light                          35gp   4lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Dimension Stride Boots                   2000gp 0lbs
Ephod of Authority                       0cp    0lbs
Full Plate +1                            2650gp 50lbs
Ioun Torch                               75gp   0lbs
Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal          2500gp 0lbs
Masterwork Morningstar (Cold Iron)       316gp  6lbs
Muleback Cords                           1000gp 0.25lbs
Traveler's Outfit                        0cp    5lbs
Restful Crystal                          500gp  0lbs
Shield +1 (Tower)                        1180gp 45lbs
Silversheen Mace (Heavy)                 762gp  8lbs
```
*Remaining Funds:* 13884gp, 0sp, 0cp
[/sblock][sblock=Magic items]
	
	



```
[b]Equipment        Cost   Weight[/b]
Bracers of Constitution (+2)             4000gp 0lbs
Cord of Favor                            3000gp 0lbs
Dimension Stride Boots                   2000gp 0lbs
Ephod of Authority                       0cp    0lbs
Full Plate +1                            2650gp 50lbs
Ioun Torch                               75gp   0lbs
Lesser Arrow Deflection Crystal          2500gp 0lbs
Muleback Cords                           1000gp 0.25lbs
Restful Crystal                          500gp  0lbs
Shield +1 (Tower)                        1180gp 45lbs
```
*Remaining Funds:* 1095gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems: [/sblock] 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 160 lbs.
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Green and Black
Skin Color: Pale and freckled
Apperance:[/sblock][sblock=Spellbook]Spell Casting: 8 (1st), 7 (2nd), 7 (3rd), 5(4th)

*Orison:*

```
[b]Haunted Curse Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Mage Hand
	Ghost Sound

[b]Oracle Cure Spells:[/b] None

[b]Life Mystery Bonus Spells:[/b] None

[b]Oracle Known Spells (8):[/b]
	Create Water	
	Detect Magic	
	Light	
	Purify Food & Drink
	Read Magic	
	Resistance
	Spark
	Stabilise

[b]Human Bonus Spells:[/b] none
```

*1st Level:*

```
[b]Haunted Curse Bonus Spells:[/b]

[b]Oracle Cure Spells:[/b]
	Cure Light Wounds

[b]Life Mystery Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Detect Undead

[b]Oracle Known Spells (5):[/b]
	Bless
	Divine Favour
	Hide from Undead
	Murderous Command
	Shield of Faith

[b]Human Bonus Spells (2):[/b]
	Obscuring Mist
	Sanctuary
```

*2nd Level:*

```
[b]Haunted Curse Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Levitate
	Minor Image

[b]Oracle Cure Spells:[/b]
	Cure Moderate Wounds

[b]Life Mystery Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Lesser Restore

[b]Oracle Known Spells (4):[/b]
	Augury
	Hold Person
	Instant Armour
	Shard of Chaos

[b]Human Bonus Spells (2):[/b]
	Aid
	Protection from Evil, Communal
```

*3rd Level:*

```
[b]Haunted Curse Bonus Spells:[/b] None

[b]Oracle Cure Spells:[/b]
	Cure Serious Wounds

[b]Life Mystery Bonus Spells:[/b] None

[b]Oracle Known Spells (3):[/b]
	Dispel Magic	
	Magic Circle against Evil
	Searing Light

[b]Human Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Prayer
	Water Walk
```

*4th Level:*

```
[b]Haunted Curse Bonus Spells:[/b] None

[b]Oracle Cure Spells:[/b]
	Cure Critical Wounds

[b]Life Mystery Bonus Spells:[/b]
	Neutralise Poison
	Restore

[b]Oracle Known Spells (2)[/b]
	Death Ward
	Holy Smite

[b]Human Bonus Spells:[/b] None
```
[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Might want to replace the "recruiting" from the thread title with an "OOC" now that we have 6, and might want to start up a Rogue's Gallery. Setting up a set of "OOC/RG/IC" links at the top of the first post of this thread for easy navigation would help us out too.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree, best not to give false impressions to people and wast their time by having to say the game's full. The other alternative, assuming the Recruiting tage is not removed and someone comes in to join, is to let them join and stretch Alex's attention between more players while also running the risk of cloging up a the craws with extra players, and thus extra NPC foes, even in areas that should have enough room. :/
(if the NPCs were simply made stronger this could make areas with mased foes very hard as what could have been sythed through before might become hardy enough to avoid dieing in mass)

And I have a IC questions: the high altar, we talking about a balcony that needs the PCs/NPCs to run into a building and then up many stairs? are they in the building already?
Is the high altar more of a raised area like a porch or stage that can be ran up to and then leaped/climbed onto? Etc

Is there anything around the high altar that is higher still? are only the champions there? Are commoners allowed into/insight of this gathering?

I ask all of this because Stark is not gonna rush the alter, there is a horde of holy warriors around, and he knows there will be plenty rushing the high altar and anything up there; and if its a demon, or another supernatural force, most of the other warriors are better suted in these matters then he is and he knows enough to not crowed them uslessly.
And he is more interested in if there is a caster, or the like, around to cause this blasphemy from a shadow ;3


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 20, 2012)

@ Zerith

I interpreted it as a raised dias with stairs on 3 sides, set about 6ft off the ground level to give every one in attendance a good view, inside a large cathedral.

Living in his armor the way Stark does, I'd suggest a Restful Armor Crystal (500g MIC). That way he can sleep in his armor without becoming fatigued, while still remaining ever vigilant?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2012)

RG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/319956-jas-divine-avengers-rg.html#post5857310


----------



## Zerith (Mar 21, 2012)

Alex, I'll assume that means you've given the characters the OK :3

Vertexx, He already got une!
=I told him we already got une! *French giggling*=

But silly M.P. reference aside,  he dos already have one, look at his items  and then his armor; right under the armor's cost brake down it is listed with a "-"  in front of it to signify it's presently in the armor (he has no other armor crystals, so it might as well just stay in play :3)

Addon: well, figured I could post up this W.I.P. :3


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2012)

*Honorary Captain Tsadichi Moru- WIP*

[sblock=History]
Having a knack for shadows put this young orphaned boy in a bevy off trouble, but a priest saw great potential in his talents.

edit in progress
I WORKED FOR TEMPLE IN HIS ARCANE KNOWLEDGE.
II WAS CAUGHT IN A HEATED BATTLE VS UNDEAD
....A now has burning hatred vs undead
....B main focus has been training arcanists to fight undead
....C was given honorary title by church
III completes missions with cold efficiency
IV LOST ALL BUT 1 TEAM MEMBER IN LAST MISSION-NOW NEAR END OF GRIEVING PERIOD

Mysteries within mysteries-who were the parents? Where were they from? Where have they gone? . . . . .
[/sblock]

_*WORK IN PROGRESS*_
*******************************************************************
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

Is Everyone ready?


----------



## Zerith (Mar 24, 2012)

I would assume so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2012)

not i.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2012)

Will sort spells out this weekend and move sheet to RG.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was born ready. Scott should be just about sorted out now too except for spells.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2012)

okie dokie  lest set for wednesay then


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2012)

*Honorary Captain Tsadichi Moru*

[sblock=Moru]
	
	



```
Name: Honorary Captain Tsadichi Moru
Class: Witch
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Hero Points: 3

Str: 07 -2 (7)                 Level: 9           XP: 75,000
Dex: 16 +3 (16)                BAB: +4            HP: 65 (36+3d6+18)
Con: 13 +1 (13)                CMB/CMD: +2/+15    Dmg Red: 6/-
Int: 22 +6 (16/+2R/+2L/+2E)    Speed: 30'         Spell Res: -
Wis: 08 -1 (8)                 Init: +3           Spell Save: 20+lv
Cha: 13 -2 (13)                ACP: 0             Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5   (+4)   +3     +0    +0   +0   =18(22)
Touch: 13(17)            Flatfooted: 15(19)

                     Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                 3    +1    +0    +4
Ref:                  3    +3    +0    +6
Will:                 6    -1    +1    +6

Weapon                  Attack         Damage*   Critical
Club                     +2             1d6-2       X2

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Auren, Ignan, Terran, Aquan

Spell casting
Orisons:  
- dancing lights, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, light, 
  mending, message, read magic, resistance, stabilize

Spell Casting: Save DC 20
[size=10][B]***WIP***[/B][/SIZE]
Spells KNOWN: 

[B]lEVEL 1[/B] 
-burning hands, cause fear, comprehend languages, cure light 
wounds, detect secret doors, enlarge person, identify, mount, 
reduce person, sleep, summon monster I, unseen servant.

[B]LEVEL 2[/B] 
- alter self, burning gaze*, cure moderate wounds, delay poison, 
detect thoughts, find traps, fog cloud, gentle repose, glide*, 
glitterdust, hidden speech*, hold person, levitate, perceive cues*,
 pox pustules*, see invisibility, spectral hand, status, summon 
monster II, summon swarm, touch of idiocy,  web, zone of truth.

[B]LEVEL 3[/B] 
-arcane sight, bestow curse, clairaudience/clairvoyance,  deep 
slumber, dispel magic, glyph of warding, guiding star*, heroism, 
lightning bolt, locate object,  ray of exhaustion, remove 
blindness/deafness, remove curse, remove disease, screech*, 
seek thoughts*, share senses*, speak with dead, stinking cloud, 
suggestion, summon monster III,  twilight knife*, water walk.

[B]LEVEL 4[/B] 
-arcane eye, black tentacles, charm monster, confusion,  
cure serious wounds, death ward, detect scrying, dimension door, 
discern lies, divination,  fear, geas (lesser), ice storm, , locate 
creature, minor creation, neutralize poison, phantasmal killer, scrying, 
secure shelter, sleepwalk*, solid fog, spite*, summon monster IV.

[B]LEVEL 5[/B] 
-break enchantment, cure critical wounds, hold monster,  major 
creation,  overland flight, reincarnate, secret chest, teleport.

Familiar Bond
Patron Spells: Wisdom
2nd—shield of faith,
4th—owl’s wisdom, 
6th—magic vestment, 
8th—globe of invulnerability (lesser),

Hexes:
- Flight: 9 minutes/day
- Fortune: 1 reroll per round for 2 rounds, once per ally per day
- Misfortune: 1 reroll per round for 2 rounds, once per foe per day
- Evil Eye: -4 to either AC, ability checks, attack rolls, saving
   throws, or skill checks for 9 rounds. Will DC 20 for only 1 round
- Cauldron: Bonus Feat, Brew Potion
- Tongues: Speak and unnderstand all languages

**+1 caster lvl for all fire spells
**3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d6/3d6/4d6 dmg to any
    fire spell
- *resist 5 fire/cold/electric
- *Emit sivlery light at will (Standard)
- *Immunity to Blindness/Dazzling
- *Double Carrying Capacity
- *Hold Breath 12 hours
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 1+ spell to cast Magic Missile
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 3+ spell to cast Empowered & 
    Maximized Fireball
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 4+ spell to cast Freedom of Movement
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 5+ spell to cast Teleport
- *3/3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d8/3d8/4d8 healing
- *1/day cast Commune (4 questions)

Feats:
1 Evolved Familiar
- Extra Hex (Bonus Human)
- Brew Potion (Bonus Cauldron)
3 Craft Wondrous Item
5 Extraordinary Artisan
7 Dragon Familiar
9 Craft Rod

Traits:
Hedge Magician, -5% Item Creation Cost
Indomitable Faith, +1 Will Saves

Skill Points: 63
Skills               Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Fly                    9     +3   +3     +16
Craft (Alchemy)        9     +6   +5     +20
Knowledge (Arcana)     9     +6   +3     +18
Knowledge (Planes)     9     +6   +3     +18
perception             9     -1     +0     +8
Spellcraft             9     +6   +3     +18
Use Magic Device       9     +1   +3     +13

Items: (33,000g)                         Book Cost  Weight   My Cost
+2 Headband of Intellect                    4,000g  --       1,400g 
Wand of Shield                                750g  1lbs     750g 
+1 Mithral chain Shirt of Twilight          5,100g  12.5lbs  5,100g 
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Maximize           18,000g  1lbs     6,300g 
Ring of Mystic Fire**                       7,500g  --       7,500g

Endless Mug                                   200g  1lbs     70g
Everlasting Rations                           350g  2lbs     122.5g
Feather Token (tree) X3                     1,200g  --       420g

Raiment of the Four*: (9,835g)
Sullen Sea Empowered Spellshard (Fireball) 15,000g  --       5,250g
Gloves of the Starry Sky                    1,100g  --       385g
Goggles of the Golden Sun                   4,000g  --       1,400g
Healing Belt of the Wide Earth              8,000g  --       3,193.5g

Total Weight: 17.5 lbs
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]Mushu
Wyrmling Brass Dragon
Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 4d12+4 (32 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 60 ft. (12 sq), Burrow 30ft (6 sq), Fly 100 avg. (20 Sq)
Armor Class: 25 (10 +3 Dex, +10 natural, +2 size), touch 15, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +4
Attack: Claw +9 melee (1d4+Ravage)
Full Attack: 
Claw X2 +9 melee (1d4+Ravage) 
Bite +9 melee (1d4+Ravage)
Space/Reach: 0 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 
Breath Weapon 3d4 Fire 30ft line Ref DC13 for 1/2
Golden Ice Ravage 1d6Dex/2d6Dex DC 14 2 rounds affects evil only
Special Qualities: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver touch
Speak with Master, Speak with dragons
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +4
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: (36) Fly +10, Perception +9, Stealth +10, Acrobatics +10, Survival +7
Feats: 
1 Improved Natural Attack (Claw)
3 Touch of Golden Ice
5 Hover
7 Improved Natural Armor
9 Improved Natural Armor

Gear: 
Dragon Spirit Cincture of Healing               2,000g  --       1,093.5g
- Gives +1 die to breath weapon (3d4)
- 3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d8/3d8/4d8 healing
[sblock=Description]Mushu is a heap of brass coils with a couple pairs of legs and
a filmy set of gossamer wings. At this point he looks more like a golden winged snake 
than an actual dragon, until his vicious little claws come darting out farther than
the length of his whole body.[/sblock]

Moru's Physical Stats
Age: 30
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 120lb
Eyes: Almond
Hair: Silver
Skin: Pale[/sblock][sblock=Appearance] A spidery thin man of some oriental lineage, his gangly arms and
legs seem to shiver and sway in even the slightest of breezes, just as his light robes do. The word thin
can be used to describe almost every feature of this cloistered fellow, from his crane-like face with 
its whispy eyebrows, to the tight braid of permaturely silver hair that swings down past his knees.

Coiled amongst his airy, yellow and orange silk robes is poised a magifiscent sight. A baby dragon
with scales the color of freshly beaten brass rests comfortably, its sinewy young body looped around
Moru's slender torso and his head swiveling just below his master's chin. Gazing about casually with
eyes of deepest emerald, the occasional tendrils of smoke rise from tiny nostrils while his razor 
sharp claws cling to the mithral chain beneath him.

Lenses of mirrored gold cover Moru's slanted almond eyes and a deep red headband adorns his brow,
covered in mystic writings. This matches his runed gloves and wide belt. A Mithral chain bares some 
kind of stone, but it hangs inside his clothing. A wand and rod hang from either side of the belt.[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]Playful and inquisitive, this pair of beings have been known to occasionally get in the 
occasional fix that usually requires an inventive escape. with the superior knowledge of Tsadichi and harmless 
sense of humor of Mushu, they usually get out of it. It does help though to have friends nearby in case of emergencies.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is what it's formatting could look like Scott:
Just quote this one and add your skill/spells/personality/background after removing your old/messed up versions. 
[sblock=Moru][sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Name: Honorary Captain Tsadichi Moru
Class: Witch
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Hero Points: 3

Str: 07 -2 (7)                      Level: 9              XP: 75,000
Dex: 16 +3 (16)                     BAB: +4               HP: 65 (36+3d6+18)
Con: 13 +1 (13)                     CMB/CMD: +2/+15       Dmg Red: 6/-
Int: 22 +6 (16/+2R/+2L/+2E)         Speed: 30'            Spell Res: -
Wis: 08 -1 (8)                      Init: +3              Spell Save: -
Cha: 13 -2 (13)                     ACP: 0                Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5   (+4)   +3     +0    +0   +0   =18(22)
Touch: 13(17)            Flatfooted: 15(19)

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     3    +1    +0    +4
Ref:                      3    +3    +0    +6
Will:                     6    -1    +1    +6

Weapon                          Attack             Damage*   Critical
Club                             +2                 1d6-2       X2

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Auren, Ignan, Terran, Aquan

Abilities:
Orisons: 4 
- Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Resistance, Detect Magic

Spell Casting: (Spells Known) Save DC, spell lvl +16
1 Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Ray of Enfeeblement, Enlarge Person, Ear Piercing Scream
2 Flaming Sphere, False Life, Share Memory, Haunting Mists, See Invisibility
3 Fireball, Eruptive Pustules, Excruciating Deformation, Ray of Exhaustion, Bestow Curse
4 Wall of Ice, Cape of Wasps, Greater False Life, Symbol of Healing, Black Tenacles
5 Break enchantment, Baleful Polymorph

Spells Memorized: (Bonuses)
6(1st) - Burning Hands X2, Ear Piercing Scream X2, Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp
6(2nd) - Haunting Mists X2, See Invisibility, False Life, Flaming Sphere X2
4(3rd) - Fireball X2, Eruptive Pustules, Excruciating Deformation
3(4th) - Greater False Life, Black Tentacles, Wall of Ice
2(5th) - Baleful Polymorph X2

Familiar Bond
Patron Spells: Elements

Hexes:
- Flight: 9 minutes/day
- Fortune: 1 reroll per round for 2 rounds, once per ally per day
- Misfortune: 1 reroll per round for 2 rounds, once per foe per day
- Evil Eye: -4 to either AC, ability checks, attack rolls, saving throws,
or skill checks for 9 rounds. Will DC 20 for only 1 round
- Cauldron: Bonus Feat, Brew Potion
- Tongues: Speak and unnderstand all languages

**+1 caster lvl for all fire spells
**3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d6/3d6/4d6 dmg to any fire spell
- *resist 5 fire/cold/electric
- *Emit sivlery light at will (Standard)
- *Immunity to Blindness/Dazzling
- *Double Carrying Capacity
- *Hold Breath 12 hours
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 1+ spell to cast Magic Missile
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 3+ spell to cast Empowered & Maximized Fireball
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 4+ spell to cast Freedom of Movement
- *3/3 a day sacrifice lvl 5+ spell to cast Teleport
- *3/3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d8/3d8/4d8 healing
- *1/day cast Commune (4 questions)

Feats:
1 Evolved Familiar
- Extra Hex (Bonus Human)
- Brew Potion (Bonus Cauldron)
3 Craft Wondrous Item
5 Extraordinary Artisan
7 Dragon Familiar
9 Craft Rod

Traits:
Hedge Magician, -5% Item Creation Cost
Indomitable Faith, +1 Will Saves

Skill Points: 63
Skills                   Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Fly                        9     +3   +3     +16
Craft (Alchemy)            9     +6   +5     +20
Knowledge (Arcana)         9     +6   +3     +18
Knowledge (Planes)         9     +6   +3     +18
Knowledge (History)        4     +6   +3     +13
Knowledge (Nature)         5     +6   +3     +14
Spellcraft                 9     +6   +3     +18
Use Magic Device           9     +1   +3     +13

Items: (33,000g)                             Book Cost  Weight   My Cost
+2 Headband of Intellect                        4,000g  --       1,400g
Wand of Shield                                    750g  1lbs     750g
+1 Mithral chain Shirt of Twilight              5,100g  12.5lbs  5,100g
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Maximize               18,000g  1lbs     6,300g
Ring of Mystic Fire**                           7,500g  --       7,500g

Endless Mug                                       200g  1lbs     70g
Everlasting Rations                               350g  2lbs     122.5g
Feather Token (tree) X3                         1,200g  --       420g

Raiment of the Four*: (9,835g)
Sullen Sea Empowered Spellshard (Fireball)     15,000g  --       5,250g
Gloves of the Starry Sky                        1,100g  --       385g
Goggles of the Golden Sun                       4,000g  --       1,400g
Healing Belt of the Wide Earth                  8,000g  --       3,193.5g

Total Weight: 17.5 lbs

                        Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift     Push
Max Weight:             116    233    350    750    1,750

Age: 30
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 120lb
Eyes: Almond
Hair: Silver
Skin: Pale
```
[/sblock][sblock=Appearance] A spidery thin man of some oriental lineage, his gangly arms and legs seem to shiver and sway in even the slightest of breezes, just as his light robes do. The word thin can be used to describe almost every feature of this cloistered fellow, from his crane-like face with its whispy eyebrows, to the tight braid of prematurely silver hair that swings down past his knees.

Coiled amongst his airy, yellow and orange silk robes is poised a magifiscent sight. A baby dragon with scales the color of freshly beaten brass rests comfortably, its sinewy young body looped around Moru's slender torso and his head swiveling just below his master's chin. Gazing about casually with eyes of deepest emerald, the occasional tendrils of smoke rise from tiny nostrils while his razor sharp claws cling to the mithral chain beneath him.

Lenses of mirrored gold cover Moru's slanted almond eyes and a deep red headband adorns his brow, covered in mystic writings. This matches his runed gloves and wide belt. A Mithral chain bares some 
kind of stone, but it hangs inside his clothing. A wand and rod hang from either side of the belt.[/sblock][sblock=Personality]?[/sblock][sblock=Background]?[/sblock][sblock=Familiar]Mushu
Wyrmling Brass Dragon
Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 4d12+4 (32 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 60 ft. (12 sq), Burrow 30ft (6 sq), Fly 100 avg. (20 Sq)
Armor Class: 25 (10 +3 Dex, +10 natural, +2 size), touch 15, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +4
Attack: Claw +9 melee (1d4+Ravage)
Full Attack: 
Claw X2 +9 melee (1d4+Ravage) 
Bite +9 melee (1d4+Ravage)
Space/Reach: 0 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 
Breath Weapons: 30ft line of 3d4 Fire - OR - 15ft cone of sleep gas
- Ref DC15 for 1/2, 1/d4 rounds
Golden Ice Ravage: 1d6Dex/2d6Dex DC 14 2 rounds affects evil only
Special Qualities: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, 
Deliver Touch Attacks, Speak with Master, Speak with dragons, Fire Subtype 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +4
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: (36) Fly +10, Perception +9, Stealth +10, Acrobatics +10
Feats: 
1 Improved Natural Attack (Claw)
3 Touch of Golden Ice
5 Hover
7 Improved Natural Armor
9 Improved Natural Armor

Gear: 
Dragon Spirit Cincture of Healing               2,000g  --       1,093.5g
- Gives +1 die to breath weapon (3d4)
- 3 charges/day (SWift) spend 1/2/3 for +2d8/3d8/4d8 healing
[sblock=Description]Mushu is a heap of brass coils with a couple pairs  of legs and a filmy set of gossamer wings. At this point he looks more  like a golden winged snake than an actual dragon, until his vicious  little claws come darting out farther than the length of his whole body.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2012)

I added spells to my character sheet Here 

If I don't receive any comments by tomorrow, I'll move it to the RG.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2012)

all looks good to me


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ready to kick the tires and light the fires, as soon as you start posting in the IC thread again J.  by the way your PM box is full.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think J. is waiting for opening posts in the IC thread from our 2 new folks before continuing. The IC link is here. Here's the RG link.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

yes indeed


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2012)

sorry, pain this week-lots of it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay we've spotted them like 2 freakin weeks, and not one post. I suggest we move on without them. Maybe they can get their act together down the road, and catch up with us or something? I want to play


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

so bet it


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry, it hurts to type. I am better now, but I need to do a quick read on witch spell acquisition ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry, it hurts to type. I am better now, but I need to do a quick read on witch spell acquisition ...




he is  here  in the rg. [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION], how did you figure out how many spells of each level that he has access to?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Without paying for them, a witch only learns 2 spells per lvl for free of any lvl they can cast. That's why I chose 4 1st, 4 2nd, 4 3rd, 4 4th, 2 5th on my build of your character. At 10th lvl you learn 2 more from 1st-5th level. He doesn't the extra spells known from Int bonus like the wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2012)

that is what i thought- I am now needing to eventually do some purchasing then.


----------



## Zerith (Apr 2, 2012)

... wait it has started? well, drat, I needs to make post :/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2012)

hurry man! hurry!!


----------



## Zerith (Apr 3, 2012)

Tëh dice gods seem to think I needs to be smote for my slowness


----------



## Zerith (Apr 3, 2012)

Um, i'm no expert but there is no such thing as a spell save as far as I know, only will, ref and fort saves, you need to say tell us what kind of save to make. also, assuming Stark did end up attacking (seeing as there was no mention of anyone else out of place and that at least one other character was able to take two rounds worth of actions, i think it safe to say he did.) is this some kind of blast? if so Stark, and a good few of the casters who never even advanced, could well be out of the blast area


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2012)

sorry guys- had to go to the emergency room yesterday. back on track now.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 10, 2012)

Had to reinstall office 07, so I can open map. I just don't understand  it. the Xs are the bad guys I take it, and we aren't represented yet?  Since I have claimed *THIS BLUE* as my speaking color, making Battlescar's square blue with a bold B in it would make it easy to identify my position.

Do we want to use this thread for Out of Character discussion or did you just want to use the OOC tags in the IC thread?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

ooc in thread unless it is a generic question etc.

I left your postions blank so you could plot them yourself


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2012)

Any idea where to down load 07 for free?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Any idea where to down load 07 for free?




Libre Office Not Microsoft Office but opens .doc, .docx, .xls & .xlsx files as well as providing a fully featured word processor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh Wow!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2012)

there seems to be something wrong with edit, so here is the continuation:

EEEk! 46 mins to download. *drums fingers on desk*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 25, 2012)

you still alive J.?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay sorry
got distracted  .....trying to get a map...been having problems with excel...
having to redo it by hand..sorry


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay sorry
> got distracted  .....trying to get a map...been having problems with excel...
> having to redo it by hand..sorry




ugh, by hand, that suckith greatly


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay,,i am going to use a little bit of dm magic here...i cant get the scanner to work...

Your immediate opponets fail and you see your remaing foes begin to cluster in front of the main altar providing a target rich enviroment..

actions


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay,,i am going to use a little bit of dm magic here...i cant get the scanner to work...
> 
> Your immediate opponets fail and you see your remaing foes begin to cluster in front of the main altar providing a target rich enviroment..
> 
> actions




uh, This is the ooc thread, sir.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone heard from J in the last week?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 11, 2012)

I posted in the main thread ?
i dont know what is up with enworld


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> I posted in the main thread ?
> i dont know what is up with enworld




a bit wonkey?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 11, 2012)

Have no clue...i keep posting in the main thread  sometimes it will go sometimes it wont and sometimes i cant see replies for a day or two to post..
who knows....
but i posted and lets be off

also having the same problem with wandering heros


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2012)

I has posted!


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Have no clue...i keep posting in the main thread  sometimes it will go sometimes it wont and sometimes i cant see replies for a day or two to post..
> who knows....
> but i posted and lets be off
> 
> also having the same problem with wandering heros



Can't guarantee  it will cure your problem. But when something like this happens the first thing to do is clear your browser cache.

Or are you referring to the ENWorld notification system, which sometimes seems to run on teacakes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Can't guarantee  it will cure your problem. But when something like this happens the first thing to do is clear your browser cache.
> 
> Or are you referring to the ENWorld notification system, which sometimes seems to run on *teacakes*.




mmmmmm cake.

*blood sugar rises*

oops.


----------



## Zerith (May 15, 2012)

Replying to OoC from the main thread:
I've had the Uncle dance thing in my status since... 11 1 2011 
So why notice now? ^_^;
But yes, it's a highly annoying, and even more silly, dance that I do while also singing "I'm Uncle, I'm an Uncle~" Etc.
I need to learn to stop doing it ^_^;


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

*sheepish grin* i went into a medically induced coma on 10-30-11.

 see here for more details

been recovering since
*/sheepish grin*


----------



## Zerith (May 16, 2012)

Right... ^_^;
*/Awkwardly scoots away...*


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> mmmmmm cake.
> 
> *blood sugar rises*
> 
> oops.



Sorry Scott but Teacakes are not actually cakes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

Really?, uh what are these delectable sounding morsels then?


----------



## Zerith (May 16, 2012)

I will haz mine with Corned beef!


----------



## ghostcat (May 17, 2012)

Toasted with butter and jam is the way to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2012)

still not an answer as to What it is


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

FYI I will be in KC this weekend


----------



## Lou (May 21, 2012)

JA's computer crashed.  He doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2012)

ugh!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

I commit thread necromancy!!!


are we gonna continue this game?


----------

